# FED UP!!!!!



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hiya girls

got my BT's back they were 7 !!!!!!  and thats on 100mg this month (last month they were 16.6 on 50mg)

Af got me on Tuesday so rang for my HSG scan appointment and guess what - 'cant fit you in this month, phone back next month!!!!'

Consultants going to send me for more blood tests this month and may increase clomid to 150mg next month - oh joy!!!

I get DH's sperm results back later - lets hope they are ok Im so fed up I dont think I can cope with him feeling all insecure too!!!

sorrry for the rant

DRE
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Dre,

 So sorry your feeling down hunny!!! It gets so frustrating when you cant go for scans and your also waiting for test results.As if we haven't got enough stress already!!I hope you feel a little better soon and you know where we are if you want a rant or cry.

Big hugs

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Dre

Sorry to hear that.  Were your day 21 tests def done on the right day and did af come 7 days later? as my doc said this can make a difference to the results.

Good luck with your hubbys tests, mine has his next Fri and I am hoping so much they are OK,  Let us know how it goes.

Sending you  

Niki x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Poor you. I really feel for you, both for the bloods and the knock back. I had crap bloods on month 2 - 6 - so I know how you feel. Still waiting for month 4 results and been for month 5 test today.

I would phone back and kick up a storm Missy, its not good enough!

Sending you a big  , I know it doesn't help the situation but hope it helps you a little.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Dre sorry your having such a crap time.  Did you have your BT done at the right time, ie 7 days before AF?  Seems funny for the result to go down when you have increased your dose.  

Good luck with the sperm sample, everything crossed for you.

If they can't fit you in this month for your scan (bad enough)    get them to actually book next months appt now so you are booked in, otherwise you might ring back next month like they have said and they'll fob you off again  

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DRE - just had my last test back and mine was 4! So I know how you feel.

Big  

xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks for the support girls  

Flowerpot - I cant ring for another appt until the first day of AF nextmonth, they say if they cant fit me in then, to try the next month and after 3 attempts they can refer me to another hospital, i asked if they could do that this month as i only have 3 months left on clomid b4 being referred to IVF clinic in cardiff, but they said they couldnt 'cos it was a different nhs trust!!!  They did bt's on CD18 last month and AF came on CD29 so maybe thats it!!!, the month before they did the bt's on CD21 and AF came on day 32, so im going for more this month but i have to wait to get the letter to see when they will be done...

Kerry B -   so sorry hun, its dreadful isnt it, just cant understand why its not working!!!

WhenwillI - no DH's results as yet - Im keeping my eye on my mobile and when it rings i will have to get out of the office as no-one here knows anything!!  Ill post later and let you all know

kellydallard - thanks for the hugs hun  

thanks again girls - its nice to be able to 'talk' about it

xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Dre

How did it go??

Best wishes and  

Niki x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

surprise surprise no phonecall back today (although I have to say that the consultants secretary is very very good ususally)

so im hoping dh's results will be back tommorrow - i will let you know!!!!    to all
DRE
xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, good luck for tomorrow 

Niki x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

DRE good luck for tomorrow hun
                love baby wisper


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Dre, keep us posted xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

hi everyone

well the clinic rang me this afternoon, they said did you take 30 mins to get to the hosiptal with DH's sample? and i said yes, so they said it had 'gone cold' and therefore it was low!!!  he has to repeat in 2 months time!!!

hes not happy as you can imagine!!!!

so i got to repeat CD21 bt's this month and then if still low = I will go up to 150mg Clomid....... im very lucky actually as since ive been increased to 100mg ive had very very little s/e's, so im not bothered about that aspect of things at least!!!!

anyways thought i would let you know. thanks for all your support and kind messages  

DRE
xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Dre

What a drag!  Hope your day 21 tests are good,my dh has hito take his sample to hospital on fri morning, I'll let you know how we get on.  

How long did you have to wait for results?

thanks

Nikix


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

we only waited about 3 days

good luck with yours!!!
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww dre sorry the sample was cold.  did you stick it down your cleavage to keep warm.  When i took my dh's sample, stuck in my bra, i was driving in rush hour and got stuck in a traffic jam i was sweating and palpatations anxious to get it there on time, i'm suprised it wasnt at boiling point


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL

yeah I did have it down my bra - but it took us 30 mins to get there, then i had to transfer the pot into the bag thing they give you and hang arounf 'cos there was no - one in the pathology lab to take it from me!!

never mind Ill have a better plan next time!!!


----------

